# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Article: New Music from Joe K. Walsh - If Not Now, Who?

## Mandolin Cafe

You can view the page at https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...If-Not-Now-Who

----------


## Adhyâropa Records

Thanks for helping us get the word out, Scott! Hope everyone enjoys the new record.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Just my opinion, this is one of the finest new acoustic music releases of the past few years. Stunningly beautiful original music.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

What beautiful tone and creative, flowing expression!

----------


## Tacomando

Listening now. Beautifully recorded. Extraordinary arrangements. Looking forward to many repeats to absorb this welcome addition to the Joe Walsh collection.

----------


## Drew Egerton

Joe has really become one of my favorite players in the last few years. Due in part to his wonderful Peghead Nation course plus his work with Mr Sun. Excited to listen to this via Bandcamp download as well as on vinyl!

----------


## Jim Garber

Looking fwd to listening to this album. Joe is great!

----------


## lenf12

I just downloaded the album (not my first JKW download, I bought Borderlands). I love love love his playing, compostions, and his bandmates. Go Joe!!!!

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------

